# First multi family



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm doing my first three family apartment building...I'm bidding the service first and will be wiring the apartments probely...they are gutting completely....my question is..would it be easyer and more cost affective to have a meter disconnect..so I can mount my breaker panels somewhere in each apartment OR just have meters and directly run to panels in basment...hope this is clear..I'm a newby and will have fun figuring my demand for my service conductors also


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We do a lotta multi's Morg

For a 3-apt we usually do a 4 Gang milbank w/4-100A mains _(milbank makes them in 200/400 bus) _

4th is '_house panel_' in basement/mech room, the rest are run in* 1/0* ser to accessible 20-30 cir MLO's within each unit.

Seems to keep the 'powers that be' happy here...

~CS~


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes this is the same setup 3 units forth meter for the house don't understand the 1/0 to each unit...I was thinking #2 4 wire to subpanels in each unit did you mean 1/0 for riser?


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Mlo's?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Morg12345 said:


> Yes this is the same setup 3 units forth meter for the house don't understand the 1/0 to each unit...I was thinking #2 4 wire to subpanels in each unit did you mean 1/0 for riser?


#2 will result in a 90A main breaker(s) Morg 

I'm fairly sure that's in >



> *310.15 (B)(7) 1201240-Volt, Single-Phase Dwelling Services and
> Feeders. * For one-family dwellings and the individual
> dwe11ing units of two-family and multifamily dwellings,
> service and feeder conductors supplied by a single-phase,
> ...


inparticular a '14 change to 83%>>>



> (2) For a feeder rated 100 through 400 A, the feeder con-
> ductors supplying the entire load associated with a one-
> family dwelling, or the feeder conductors supplying the
> entire load associated with an individual dwelling, unit
> ...



Others here will hopefully clarify this better than I, but the 1/0 SER isn't really necessary , it's just more prevalent among suppliers , and is the max size a 100A brkr will usually take....

~S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Morg12345 said:


> Mlo's?


Pardon my trade slang.....Main Lug Only.....

~CS~


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Steve .on the MLO's.I need to learn slang


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Morg12345 said:


> Thanks Steve .on the MLO's.I need to learn slang


WTF man, AFAIC you better learn it pdq.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

where will you mount the sub panels in the Apartments?layout of the rest of the wiring of the apartment?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

It's always better to have the panel in the unit, not just because it's more convenient for the occupant but because you're going to spend a lot less on copper home runs(assuming the panels are fed with aluminum).


----------

